# Tetra Initial Sticks



## Raul-7

I really loved this product when it used to be distributed in the US, but for some reason they don't supply it anymore...to tell you the truth they don't supply anything new the original Tetra makes! But does anyone know where to get it from? Any alternatives?

Also, you may want to take a look at this new Tetra substrate: http://www.tetra.de/default.cfm?lang_id=2


----------



## HanshaSuro

> The Tetra Research and Development Department has carried out comparative tests of products available on the market which have proven plant growth in aquariums with TetraPlant CompleteSubstrate to be considerably more luscious.


In fact, researchers have found plants to have an 120% increase in lusciousnocity when compared to brand X. :roll: :lol: Not trying to bad mouth the product - I don't know about it. Just found that "scientific" statement kind of funny


----------



## Raul-7

I don't believe their statement completly, but I do think it's better than Deponit and Floredepot. But does anyone know where I can find this product, I mean the initial sticks, in the US?


----------



## pineapple

I justed checked a number of online UK sources but do not see them sold there. The only place I could see were German online sellers. If in the UK, I could have obtained some, but it appears not so.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Raul-7

The only online store I know that sells it(aquaristikshop.com), but why can you only get it from the UK? :?


----------



## pineapple

Part of my family lives in the UK. I will be there shortly for a week or more...

Andrew Cribb


----------



## sllo

What does this think contains? Is it for a new planted aquarium or can it also be added in an already established aquarium in the substrate for root fertilization?
I saw this product in a LFS here in my country (Cyprus) and the guy didnt know too much info on it.
When I initialy set up my aquarium (2 months ago) I used Sera substrate.
Can I also add some of this product and how will this help?

Thanks


----------



## Raul-7

sllo said:


> What does this think contains? Is it for a new planted aquarium or can it also be added in an already established aquarium in the substrate for root fertilization?
> Can I also add some of this product and how will this help?


This product is great for starting off or "regenerating" the substrate. It has a very high CEC(ability to hold nutrients, thus making it easier for the plants to get the nutrients), it has good number of macros(N:1 K:25), but no phosphate, and it's loaded with trace elements.

You can add it later on by pushing a few sticks at a time into the substrate. It will help your substrate considerabley by providing it with what I mentioned above, because as you know Sera Floredepot(is that what you're using?) only lasts for 4-6weeks and is only made to start off your substrate, not supply nutrients continously..the same goes with any substrate additive.

I also recommend you dose through the water column to insure your plants get enough nutrients. Don't rely on your substrate(you never know how many nutrients are left)..use it as a back-up only!


----------

